
Ask HN: Which Mac do Apple employees use? - offsky
There has been a lot of talk recently about Apple abandoning the desktop market, or at least the professional desktop market.  Im wondering if someone can comment about which machines are used by Apple employees to do their job at Apple.<p>Are Apple&#x27;s own programmers using 3 year old Mac Pros?
======
jathu
"Most people had a plain 27" iMac. Fusion drives were not even allowed." \-
Max Howell

[https://twitter.com/mxcl/status/792050644093902848](https://twitter.com/mxcl/status/792050644093902848)

------
wskinner
When I worked there until mid 2015, I had a top-spec retina MBP mated to a
pair of thunderbolt monitors. It was definitely possible to get a Mac Pro if
you wanted one, but you needed to express _some_ kind of need.

------
Shalle135
I weren't a programmer - but I used an Late 2011' iMac 21.5" up until I quit
last year. So no they don't get a new computer every year unless your someone
who's using it for marketing.

~~~
Jonnax
Do people work from home at all? Are they given employee laptops?

